# Cafephilia Mosley - new indie cafe in Birmingham



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Following on from the mention of this new cafe in another thread myself and the OH went to check it out yesterday afternoon. It is quite a nice cafe, smallish space, but decorated nicely. They were reasonably busy and the staff looked a little rushed.

We had carrot cake, choc guinness cake and two cappas. The carrot cake was very food - nice and moist with plenty of buttercream icing done in two layers (as it should be - I get upset when I get a one layer carrot cake). The choc guinness cake was nice but needed to be double layered with more of whatever was on top of the cake as a filling.

They have a fracino grinder with a fracino classic machine (forgot to look more closely to see if it is a 1 or 2 group). They are using Has Bean's jailbreak, but say they are thinking of changing to another blend. The cappas were not bad and tasty enough, but not the best I've had. No latte art to speak of (white blob on top), milk needed a bit more in the way of texturing I think to make the drink a bit more silky.

I'd go again - I am all for the burgeoning indie coffee scene in Birmingham - the more the merrier (although to my dismay they are opening a costa in Harborne, on the plus side when the new Schoolyard development is finished they will get an Urban Coffee).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They seriously need some training! (what what I have heard)


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> They seriously need some training! (what what I have heard)


Some refining wouldn't go amiss.









I thought I had read or been told by someone that Has Bean only supply those who have been trained/know what to do (so that their rep doesn't get tarnished by those who don't know how to get the best from the beans), but can't remember where I heard this . . .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They approached Saint Caffe for help also.

If it were me I wouldnt open and then retrospectively get training!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> I thought I had read or been told by someone that Has Bean only supply those who have been trained/know what to do (so that their rep doesn't get tarnished by those who don't know how to get the best from the beans), but can't remember where I heard this . . .


They used to, but I keep hearing more and more reports of new cafe's just being taken straight on as wholesale customers with no regard to if they can make a coffee or not.

There is a place near me that recently started using Has Bean and its terrible, it doesn't look good for the reputation when they tell people they use Has Bean and the red bags are everywhere.

There is also a long established place near me that has been a HB wholesale customer for years and had to prove at the time they could make coffee.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Best read this guys (when you have a spare 20 mins) http://bar1sta.com/?p=107


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I have noticed that the list of Has Bean supplied cafe's is growing quite quickly (see map).


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ typical: even SE Asia's got one while Worcestershire remains a coffee desert


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I popped in today with Inaboxmedia. Grinder = k30. Machine = Fracino 2 group. Beans = Jailbreak.

Espresso was a little under extracted but perfectly acceptable. Flat white was over-steamed and an incorrect cup size.

After chatting with the owners for a while we ended up having a little play around with milk steaming and sharing tips and advice.

They are nice people with a great attitute and we were given free drinks and cakes in return for the help. I may well go back for some additonal knowledge sharing.


----------

